# Thankfully, I didn't drop it!



## Epi-do (Jul 29, 2008)

The baby that is.  At 8:15 p.m. tonight I delivered a healthy baby girl, weighing in at an even 7 lbs.  It was my first field delivery, and actually was pretty easy.  Mom and baby are both doing well, and I am glad to have that first one under my belt and behind me.

When the nurses at the hospital asked me how many babies I have delivered, I did get a laugh out of them with my reply - "Two, but for the first one I was the pitcher.  This is the first time I had to be the catcher."


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 29, 2008)

*Great Job!*

That is wonderful Epi!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 29, 2008)

*HA HA   and HOOAH!*

Way to go!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 29, 2008)

The stork pin is in the mail.  Congrats!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 30, 2008)

Kinda nice to see life enter in the back instead of leaving huh?.... Congrat's

R/r 911


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats, Epi! I agree w/ Rid's comments totally!


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats Epi!... I guess this one was easier and less painful than the last one?


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 30, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Kinda nice to see life enter in the back instead of leaving huh?.... Congrat's
> 
> R/r 911



Very much so.  I had recently had a run of cardiac arrests and DOAs, so this was a very nice change.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 30, 2008)

congrats! slippery little buggers they are.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 30, 2008)

congrats!!!

on job or on a clinical?


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 30, 2008)

Jon said:


> I guess this one was easier and less painful than the last one?



Much easier and less painful, LOL!



johnrsemt said:


> on job or on a clinical?



On the job.  We show up onscene and she is having contractions every 1-2 minutes.  She also told me she could feel the baby's head.  Turned out it was the bag of waters bulging at first.  We got her onto the cot and into the back of the ambulance so she didn't have to deliver in the middle of her driveway, in front of all the neighbors.  We marked onscene at 20:04 and baby was in my hands at 20:15.


----------



## MedicAngel (Aug 1, 2008)

Way to go! Congratulations and I bet you feel good about that. A boy or a girl?


----------

